# The smallest target ever hit from 52 feet using the Trophy mk1



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome shot Hawk!
I need to send you some strike anywhere matches like I'm using... that way you can get some fire... it looks cold and wet there right now!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Awesome shot Hawk!
> I need to send you some strike anywhere matches like I'm using... that way you can get some fire... it looks cold and wet there right now!


I never gave it a thought at the time with it drizzling with rain and so cold so hopefully I will do it again with the camera the match end so it can be seen, I like your can shooting entry where you just stopped because you ran out of ammo that was amusing, it does get boring shooting can after can I got quite bored with it waiting for the can to slow down, I will give it another go soon I have used a more rigid connection so it does not swing from side to side or rock back and forth so much.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lord, what a dead-eye rascal you are! Great shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking that comps that are videoed probably need to be 10 shots or less due to the time factor... plus it's also pretty dry viewing as well. Like with the can shooting video, I didn't even watch it and it was of me! Just watched the first minute or so to make sure it was visible enough and that's it.

LIke was predicted the weather turned pretty bad, so I didn't get any shooting done today.... I think I'll try and do the hanging match shot like you did in the next couple of days or so. Pretty busy right now, so it might be the weekend before I can try. It looks like 52 feet is about the max distance you have easy access to shoot from, so I won't go much if any over that for my shot.
Also, I ordered some more strike anywhere matches today, once they get here I'll put about 100 or so in a waterproof tube and send those to you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Awesome shot Hawk!
> I need to send you some strike anywhere matches like I'm using... that way you can get some fire... it looks cold and wet there right now!


 it does get boring shooting can after can I got quite bored with it waiting for the can to slow down, I will give it another go soon I have used a more rigid connection so it does not swing from side to side or rock back and forth so much.
[/quote]Shoot the can while it's moving, it's harder that way.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that comps that are videoed probably need to be 10 shots or less due to the time factor... plus it's also pretty dry viewing as well. Like with the can shooting video, I didn't even watch it and it was of me! Just watched the first minute or so to make sure it was visible enough and that's it.
> 
> LIke was predicted the weather turned pretty bad, so I didn't get any shooting done today.... I think I'll try and do the hanging match shot like you did in the next couple of days or so. Pretty busy right now, so it might be the weekend before I can try. It looks like 52 feet is about the max distance you have easy access to shoot from, so I won't go much if any over that for my shot.
> Also, I ordered some more strike anywhere matches today, once they get here I'll put about 100 or so in a waterproof tube and send those to you.


Yea good point. We decided that the paper target shoots will be only 5 shots.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that comps that are videoed probably need to be 10 shots or less due to the time factor... plus it's also pretty dry viewing as well. Like with the can shooting video, I didn't even watch it and it was of me! Just watched the first minute or so to make sure it was visible enough and that's it.
> 
> LIke was predicted the weather turned pretty bad, so I didn't get any shooting done today.... I think I'll try and do the hanging match shot like you did in the next couple of days or so. Pretty busy right now, so it might be the weekend before I can try. It looks like 52 feet is about the max distance you have easy access to shoot from, so I won't go much if any over that for my shot.
> Also, I ordered some more strike anywhere matches today, once they get here I'll put about 100 or so in a waterproof tube and send those to you.


nice one thanks Feel free to go over 50 ft I think it's quite possible to go to a hundred, I can go down to the river to get distance but prefer targets in my backyard as it's easier. I might have to give myself a push and go down their.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Awesome shot Hawk!
> I need to send you some strike anywhere matches like I'm using... that way you can get some fire... it looks cold and wet there right now!


I never gave it a thought at the time with it drizzling with rain and so cold so hopefully I will do it again with the camera the match end so it can be seen, I like your can shooting entry where you just stopped because you ran out of ammo that was amusing, it does get boring shooting can after can I got quite bored with it waiting for the can to slow down, I will give it another go soon I have used a more rigid connection so it does not swing from side to side or rock back and forth so much.
[/quote]

Hawk, just put some sand in it and that keeps it still. Not as loud a ding but you still can see and hear the hit.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> nice one thanks Feel free to go over 50 ft I think it's quite possible to go to a hundred, I can go down to the river to get distance but prefer targets in my backyard as it's easier. I might have to give myself a push and go down their.


I've tried to light the matches at about 55' before... but the problem is that's about the limit of where I can still see the little white end well enough to really focus on it... so it will be only be luck if I can light one from any further than that.

Anyway, just hitting the match is quite a shot from 75'... a year ago most people wouldn't have thought that was even possible with a slingshot!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> nice one thanks Feel free to go over 50 ft I think it's quite possible to go to a hundred, I can go down to the river to get distance but prefer targets in my backyard as it's easier. I might have to give myself a push and go down their.


I've tried to light the matches at about 55' before... but the problem is that's about the limit of where I can still see the little white end well enough to really focus on it... so it will be only be luck if I can light one from any further than that.

Anyway, just hitting the match is quite a shot from 75'... a year ago most people wouldn't have thought that was even possible with a slingshot!
[/quote]
Well as you know I can't see many targets I shoot but use surrounding marks shadows anything to home in on the target I also have the sheet in the catch box so when it hits that I can tell where the shot landed that also helps me to hone in on the target.


----------

